

The 250,000 Year Old Reason Social Media Will Never Go Away - discolemonade
http://madepublishing.com/wp/2010/11/why_social_media_will_never_go_away/

======
antareus
Yet another argument for why we should be impressed with natural selection:
"we used to be a certain way, so we HAVE to value these things, however
arbitrary they may seem!"

I value knowing what our evolutionary history is, and why we have certain
biases. But I become highly suspicious of arguments that point to genes in an
almost conformistic way. It feels like an appeal to tradition that is backed
up by the dominant school of thought of the day. Why should I be impressed
that human behavior is similar to that of animals? Our potential is enormous!
I'm more impressed, generally, with people that aspire to be _more_ human than
animal.

It isn't that 'simpler' drives are bad, but I don't find them inspiring in the
slightest.

